
The Power of the Passive Protagonist - lermontov
https://lithub.com/the-hidden-power-of-the-passive-protagonist
======
kleer001
A discussion of passive protagonists and no mention of Arthur Dent? I am
saddened. I understand the author wanting to give the book they're flogging
(their own) a patina of the classical, but still.

------
monkeydreams
One point for the author - Bertie Wooster is not a passive protagonist. He is
endlessly pursuing or running from something, whether the object is aunts,
romance, oneupmanship or proficiency with the banjo. Wooster is often
embroiled in others' plans, but only because he chooses to do so. He might
resent having to look after an aunt's friend's son, but he will choose to do
it.

~~~
moioci
I think you meant "banjelele."

~~~
monkeydreams
I thought it was just an idiosyncratic name for a banjo - now I find it's a
cross between a ukulele and a banjo.

I can see why Jeeves walked out.

------
thimkerbell
Who are you?

